# شقه للبيع بالمنطقه السادسه مساحتها 123 متر بمدينه نصر



## محمدعراقي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كود الاعلان : 110123[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شقه مميزة للبيع بمدينه نصر بالمنطقه السادسه بمدينه نصر مساحتها 123 متر ..... [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 2 غرف نوم و 3 ريسبشين و حمام و مطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *ü **[FONT=&quot] دور رابع ..... بعماره بها اسانسير [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot] الشقه بحريه بالكامل [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 450 الف جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------

